# Pc2 6400 Memory Settings In Bios?



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Here are my settings in my bios and the limits. Was wondering if someone could tell me what it is suppose to be set at. Thanks.

Dram write recovery time..Set at 6 can be set to 2,3,4,5,6
Dram TRFC set at 42 can be set at 20, 25, 30, 35, 42
Dram TRRD set at 10 can be set at 0-15
Rank write to read delay set at 10 can be set at 0-31
Read to precharge delay set at 10 can be set to 0-15
write to precharge delay set at 11 and can be set to 0-31
Static read control??? Fast faster etc...


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I will answer this like I proceeded with my setup. This setting is generally optimized when using high end low latency ram, sometimes referred to as gamer ram. Most motherboards should have an option named "SPD" which does this automatically, however on the higher end ram, some manufacter's want the voltage upped in order to achieve the typical cas settings. I would refer to the ram you bought to see if they can be further optimized. Setting it too high when it is "value ram" is not a good idea. But also don't cheat yourself out. What kind of ram is this?



George Safford said:


> Here are my settings in my bios and the limits. Was wondering if someone could tell me what it is suppose to be set at. Thanks.
> 
> Dram write recovery time..Set at 6 can be set to 2,3,4,5,6
> Dram TRFC set at 42 can be set at 20, 25, 30, 35, 42
> ...


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN 2GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC 
Low-Latency CL4 NVIDIA SLI-READY (Kit of 2) 4-4-4-12 2.0V 

Kingston HyperX


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

That will make it easy. That's the identical ram I have. Even though SPD will detect this ram at 5-5-5-15, override it with manual settings in your bios. With 4-4-4-12, but Note, you must overclock the memory voltage. Strangely enough mine recommends 2.1V vs the 2.0 that you indicate. Never the less. The precharge detects at 35 and I leave it be because there is no auto setting for that in my bios. All other settings for serious peaking and tweaking i don't personally mess with. Since when you buy ram, the heavily advertised specs are always x-x-x-x and CAS is most important. But without taking stock voltage from 1.8V and moving it to 2.0 or 2.1, I don't know how stable things will be at 4-4-4-12. Good luck. Consult your motherboard manual if you need assistance in overriding the settings. Also don't be alarmed if the first time around your system doesn't want to post, it's quite common with memory tweaking... Just make sure you know where your CMOS reset jumper is before you start playing. Eventually you'll find a comfortable spot where everything is happy. I recommend to then get yourself CPUID just google CPU-Z and download the latest one. It's free. Under the memory tab, it will show you what your memory settings are in the windows environment. No install is necessary of this program. Just extract and run. Last but not least. If you want one of the best reliability tests out there to verify your settings are stable, then google "Prime95" and download the proper one x32 or x64 depending on your OS and run the torture test with the blend default option. Let it rip for a minimum of 8 hours. If you pass with no errors, you are ready to conquer the world... Good Luck!



George Safford said:


> KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN 2GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC
> Low-Latency CL4 NVIDIA SLI-READY (Kit of 2) 4-4-4-12 2.0V
> 
> Kingston HyperX


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

DDR2 (PC2-6400) 
Kingston 
Part Number Description †Latency 
Timings Voltage 
KHX6400D2K2/512 512MB kit DDR2 800MHz Non-ECC CL5 
(kit of 2 - 256MB) 5-5-5-15 1.95V (Datasheet) BUY 

KHX6400D2K2/1G 1GB kit DDR2 800MHz Non-ECC CL5
(kit of 2 - 512MB) 5-5-5-15 1.95V (Datasheet) BUY 

KHX6400D2K2/2G 2GB kit DDR2 800MHz Non-ECC CL5
(kit of 2 - 1GB) 5-5-5-15 2.0V (Datasheet) BUY 

KHX6400D2LLK2/1G 1GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC 
Low-Latency CL4 (Kit of 2) 4-4-4-12 2.0V (Datasheet) BUY 

KHX6400D2LLK2/2G 2GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC 
Low-Latency CL4 (kit of 2) 4-4-4-12 2.0V (Datasheet) BUY

KHX6400D2LLK2/4G 4GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC 
Low-Latency CL4 (kit of 2) 4-4-4-12 1.9V (Datasheet) BUY

KHX6400D2LLK2/1GN 1GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC 
Low-Latency CL4 NVIDIA SLI-READY (Kit of 2) 4-4-4-12 2.0V (Datasheet) BUY 

KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN 2GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC 
Low-Latency CL4 NVIDIA SLI-READY (Kit of 2) 4-4-4-12 2.0V (Datasheet) BUY 

This is the list from Kingston and there is no Reference to 2.1V.

I know at www.newegg.com there was a kit for 140 and one for 143 which was SLI ready which is what I got.

Just gee wiz info. Thanks for the help.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Now this is really interesting. This made me have to pull out the original box the memory came in. Note I bought the kit on ebay as New but opened for testing purposes. I copy and pasted the model info you listed in the previous post that matches what I bought.

KHX6400D2LLK2/2G 2GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC 
Low-Latency CL4 (kit of 2) 4-4-4-12 2.0V (Datasheet)

There is only one guess that I have which would be that when I bought it, the seller on eBay did a copy and paste of specs from somewhere other than kingston and presume it was a simple typo. It kind of seemed strange because I aquired a different brand of ram with the same 4-4-4-12 specs and it required just the 2.0v. I am going to dig a little deeper as my only other guess is maybe this memory I have is an early revision and required the extra juice which seems unlikely. But for the record here is my serial number up to the last four. See if your is even in the neighborhood.

"090970CN9253****" i took this from the barcode on the original memory kit box. But I am sure you know you can use CPU-Z (CPUID) to get this info. If you know about it, it's a simple executable file without the need for an install. 

Click here for the latest version

I'll be interested to see if our serial numbers are way off. I certainly will clock mine down if it is determined that the extra boost is not required. Maybe that will make my Corsair TwinX ram in the other two slots a little happier?

-Scott


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

smz said:


> Now this is really interesting. This made me have to pull out the original box the memory came in. Note I bought the kit on ebay as New but opened for testing purposes. I copy and pasted the model info you listed in the previous post that matches what I bought.
> 
> KHX6400D2LLK2/2G 2GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC
> Low-Latency CL4 (kit of 2) 4-4-4-12 2.0V (Datasheet)
> ...


Sorry for the delay. I don't always get an email notification. I will check after work and post my numbers.
Oh ya I do have CPU-z 1.4

Now that I think of it that is something I normally check and I was one digit off. Because the point of the kit is to have chips that are made from the same batch.
George


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Model 
Brand Kingston HyperX 
Model KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN 

Type 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM 
Tech Spec 
Capacity 2GB (2 x 1GB) 
Speed DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 
Cas Latency 4 
Timing 4-4-4-12 
Voltage 2.0V 
ECC No 
Buffered/Registered Unbuffered 
Heat Spreader Yes 
Features NVIDIA SLI-Ready 
Recommend Use High Performance or Gaming Memory 
Mine above



Brand Kingston HyperX 
Model KHX6400D2LLK2/2G 
Type 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM 
Tech Spec 
Capacity 2GB (2 x 1GB) 
Speed DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 
Cas Latency 4 
Timing 4-4-4-12 
Voltage 1.95V 
Heat Spreader Yes 
Recommend Use High Performance or Gaming Memory


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

CPU-z


----------

